# Michelle (Titan) did you hear???



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Congrats to everyone!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Whoohooo... No I did not hear about yesterday. I seen Jim called and then did not leave a message! WHooohooo.... tell your sister Huge congrats.
Do you know if Roger and Jaci showed yesterday?


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

No Roger and Jaci didnt do the test yesterday. I am so proud of the dogs and handlers in our group they are all awesome.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

General V said:


> No Roger and Jaci didnt do the test yesterday. I am so proud of the dogs and handlers in our group they are all awesome.


Roger and Jaci went to ND to get Jaci's JH... WHOOHOOO! yeah for Jaci..

Cross got his last started leg so he is now 
*SHR Dal-Rhe Hunts Points Double Cross JH*
Not bad for a baby dog!
:


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

On monday night I went to congratulate Jim and I dont think his smile could have gotten any wider. Cross is an amazing golden. 

We had nine members get their started title this summer and 4 of them also got their JH title. Not too shabby.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

General V said:


> On monday night I went to congratulate Jim and I dont think his smile could have gotten any wider. Cross is an amazing golden.
> 
> We had nine members get their started title this summer and 4 of them also got their JH title. Not too shabby.


Not to shabby indeed... You should come visit some Tuesday night at the club.I am there teaching classes from 6:30-8:30 and would to love meet you and your handsome puppy.....Titan is there also!


----------

